
Prevent IPv6 Leaks with Your VPN - scottyscripts
https://scottyscripts.com/2019/04/21/prevent-ipv6-leaks-with-your-vpn.html
======
wahern
OpenBSD's iked daemon does this by default. Whenever an IPv4 flow is
established unencrypted IPv6 traffic is blocked. See the -6 option to iked,
which disables this behavior, at
[https://man.openbsd.org/iked](https://man.openbsd.org/iked)

OTOH, it took several hours of banging my head against the wall to understand
why IPv6 stopped working after IPSec tunnels came up.

